# Best audi specialist mechanics in Tristate (NY NJ CT) ?



## ambdxtrous (Oct 25, 2014)

I'm about to buy a b5 s4 and I'm looking for a reliable shop for basic maintenance and future upgrades (ko4 set up)... 

Does anyone have any recommendations? I'm in Brooklyn but often travel upstate to Orange County, NY which borders NJ. Just looking for an honest shop who knows what they are doing.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jjjcost (Aug 12, 2008)

Edge motorsports in haverstraw is pretty good along with speedsport in danbury


----------



## Ephry73 (Feb 18, 2002)

Phantom Werkz in Elmsford, NY is pretty decent and they're great and not pricey. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FrankD412 (Apr 21, 2017)

I hear CIM Motorsports is pretty good. They're in Central Valley right by the Woodbury Commons. Guy seems nice enough, they did a timing chain on my '09 TSI 2.0 motor. They do pretty much exclusively VAG cars.

I can certainly do work, including fabrication of almost any kind.. and of course a K04 install on your vehicle. I'm also in Orange County, in New Windsor, PM me if you want. Ironically my brother lives in Brooklyn


----------

